# My mobile setup



## VintageFlair (Jan 10, 2015)

Figure the best place to start before asking a few questions is to give you guys an idea of my setup and introduce myself. Simon is me, from dublin, Ireland. Been on the road a little over a year and a half but putting things together about 2/3. I work out of a custom '75 Vw bus, Fracino Retro and Cunhill grinder,pourer setup with custom made stand, deep cycle batteries and 3000watt inverter, separate fuseboard so I can run 240v or 16th. It's an ongoing work in progress

The Retro has served me well over the last 2 years,only thing that let me down was one of the steam wands(threads gone). Most people complain abt the tall handles, I went bigger and carved an old broom handle,added abt an extra 12 inches to the overall height I've added a few pics,any questions fire away.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

My wife loves absolutely everything about it































.........

errrrr except the coffee bits









PS Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That's some set up. Who roasts your coffee?


----------



## VintageFlair (Jan 10, 2015)

Forgot the coffee bit At the moment Im using Marley Coffee,"Get Up Stand Up"roasted over there in the UK. Been using it abt a year and it kinda fits with the image of the whole business.Added a more recent photo from christmas just gone,same bus just a few hours with spray cans Ive also been playing around with cold brew and nitro taps but thats another post


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums Uk Simon

Great looking bus you have there!

Thanks for sharing pictures of your setup


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

What a great looking setup


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

can i have one of those cocktails please


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Had a spraw job? (change from yellow to blue).

This is a very cool setup


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that is way cool. Cold brew and nitro taps would be what I mistook to be a pic of an 'Irish coffee' in the last pic then?

It's a cool bus, love the blue colour. It reminds me of the guy in Portobello Road market that has an old orange Dub with a 2-group lever setup.


----------



## VintageFlair (Jan 10, 2015)

Finally have a working nitro setup that I would put my name on. Been working on it for the last 8-10 months and launched it at the tea/coffee expo back in September. Bit more to do but hoping to get it out there for the warmer months.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking set up, seems a great way to make a living...if your ever near Glasgow gimme a shout.


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Simon

Welcome to the forum I was flitting around the web and come across your pics about a week ago that covered the whole build

of this wonderful machine they were very informative and found that I had to read the whole thread from start to finish.

I am sure the guys here would love to see some of the early pics why not post a few.


----------

